# [programas]Se puede instalar firefox 6 en gentoo?[SOLUCIONA]

## Jack Krauser

Hola amigos, he estado buscando respuesta a esta pregunta ya que veo que en portage existe la version 3.6.20 pero en la pagina de firefox dice que esta en la 6.0.2, se puede hacer algo al respecto?

```
emerge --search firefox

Searching...

[ Results for search key : firefox ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  www-client/firefox

      Latest version available: 3.6.20

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 59,661 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )

*  www-client/firefox-bin

      Latest version available: 3.6.20

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 19,814 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )
```

Saludos...Last edited by Jack Krauser on Wed Sep 14, 2011 1:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

agrega al fichero /etc/portage/package.unmask

www-client/firefox

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> agrega al fichero /etc/portage/package.unmask
> 
> www-client/firefox

 

Hice lo que mencionas e incluso hice de nuevo un "emerge --sync" pero igual me sigue saliendo estas versiones de firefox:

```

emerge --search firefox

Searching...

[ Results for search key : firefox ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  www-client/firefox

      Latest version available: 3.6.20

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 59,661 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )

*  www-client/firefox-bin

      Latest version available: 3.6.20

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 19,814 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )
```

Alguna otra sugerencia?

----------

## quilosaq

Para ver todas las versiones disponibles de un paquete utiliza el comando equery o consulta la base de datos "on line". Por ejemplo para el paquete firefox-bin:

```
equery list --portage-tree firefox-bin
```

o mira aquí

----------

## pelelademadera

probablemente requiera alguna dependencia que tenes enmascarada por estar en el estable...

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # emerge -s firefox
> 
> Searching...    
> 
> [ Results for search key : firefox ]
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

Si hay alguna dependencia bloqueada deberías saberlo al ejecutar emerge -pv1 =firefox-6.0

saluetes

----------

## Txema

No tiene que añadirlo a /etc/portage/package.unmask  porque no está hardmasked tiene que añadirlo a /etc/portage/package.keywords porque está marcado como testing

```
echo www-client/firefox ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Si tienes un sistema de 64 bits cambia el x86 por amd64

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Si hay alguna dependencia bloqueada deberías saberlo al ejecutar emerge -pv1 =firefox-6.0
> 
> saluetes

 

Al hacer eso me bota:

```
Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 # emerge -pv1 =firefox-6.0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libpng-1.4.8  USE="apng* -static-libs" 11 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/cython-0.14.1  USE="-doc -examples" 1,285 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/yasm-1.1.0-r1  USE="nls python" 1,377 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libvpx-0.9.6  USE="mmx sse sse2 threads (-altivec) -debug -doc -postproc -sse3 -ssse3" 1,202 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] www-client/firefox-6.0  USE="alsa crashreporter dbus ipc methodjit webm -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -libnotify -pgo -startup-notification -system-sqlite -wifi" LINGUAS="en es -af -ak -ar -ast -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -nso -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 67,189 kB

Total: 5 packages (4 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 71,063 kB

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by =firefox-6.0 (argument)

>=www-client/firefox-6.0 ~amd64

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by www-client/firefox-6.0, required by =firefox-6.0 (argument)

=media-libs/libpng-1.4.8 apng

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.
```

Puse en "/etc/portage/package.use" lo que me pedia:

 *Quote:*   

> =media-libs/libpng-1.4.8 apng

 

Segun veo (con mi poca experiencia) que el paquete "firefox" esta "masked" entonces lo pongo (en lo que he leido) en "/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords"

```
nano /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

>=www-client/firefox-6.0 ~amd64
```

Ahora viene la duda:

 *Txema wrote:*   

> No tiene que añadirlo a /etc/portage/package.unmask porque no está hardmasked tiene que añadirlo a /etc/portage/package.keywords porque está marcado como testing
> 
> Código:
> 
> echo www-client/firefox ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Segun Txema dice que debo de ponerlo en "/etc/portage/package.keywords" pero he leido por ahi que hay que ponerlo en "/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords", cual es la diferencia?. Esto me lleva a otra pregunta: ¿Cuales son los archivos que del tipo "package" (llamese .use, .license, etc) que existen dentro de "/etc/portage" para la manipulacion de USE y desenmascarmiento de paquetes cuando portage se queja? He leido como 20 veces el handbook en la parte que habla de portage y no se si estare ciego, pero no encuentro esta informacion... Antes lo que hacia era instalar programas pero poniendo USE temporales como: "emerge algo USE="use"" (en una instalacion de gentoo anterior ya que ahi estaba probando 32 bits, ahora estoy instalando la de 64 bits desde cero) pero despues lei algo sobre estos archivos dentro de "/etc/portage" y me gusta el manejo y lo estoy implementando pero en este sentido no se que archivos nomas existiran para tal manipulacion....

Con todo lo que hice fue ponerlo donde puse al principio: 

```
echo ">=www-client/firefox-6.0 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

y al hacer de nuevo "emerge -pv1 =firefox-6.0" me salio como para ya instalar:

```
Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 # emerge -pv1 =firefox-6.0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libpng-1.4.8  USE="apng* -static-libs" 11 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/cython-0.14.1  USE="-doc -examples" 1,285 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/yasm-1.1.0-r1  USE="nls python" 1,377 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libvpx-0.9.6  USE="mmx sse sse2 threads (-altivec) -debug -doc -postproc -sse3 -ssse3" 1,202 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] www-client/firefox-6.0  USE="alsa crashreporter dbus ipc methodjit webm -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -libnotify -pgo -startup-notification -system-sqlite -wifi" LINGUAS="en es -af -ak -ar -ast -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -nso -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 67,189 kB

Total: 5 packages (4 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 71,063 kB
```

Aun no lo voy a instalar porque primero quiero instalar java, si alguien me hecha una mano con java estaria agradecido, el problema es que quiero instalar java pero solo esta disponible la version "icetead" y quiero trabajar con la de SUN, alguien me ayuda por aqui o abro otro thread para esto, ya que tengo ciertas dificultades...

Saludos...

----------

## quilosaq

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Segun Txema dice que debo de ponerlo en "/etc/portage/package.keywords" pero he leido por ahi que hay que ponerlo en "/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords", cual es la diferencia?. 

 

No todo está en el manual de Gentoo. Leete la salida de 

```
man portage
```

----------

## pelelademadera

no esta enmascarado como testing, sino como sin keyword.

lo agregas a package.keyword como te dijeron arriba y listo

----------

## Jack Krauser

Bueno, he instalado con exito la version 6.0 de firefox, muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda...

El tema puede darse por cerrado...

----------

